# Crossside - Triangle



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

I have Kyle in Crossside




I try to push his arm down to get a keylock with his wrist in the knee



He straightens his arm defending that



I step over his head, keeping his arm between his leg.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

I roll back to close off and finish the triangle.




If I am having trouble getting a tap, his arm is in a convienient place


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2006)

I am _not _flexible enough to pull this off!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 26, 2006)

doesn't take too much flexibility (I don't got much either  )


----------



## MattJ (May 26, 2006)

Great stuff, Andrew! Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 30, 2006)

It is so nice to finally see techniques on MartialTalk.  

These are without a doubt the most worthwhile threads on this entire forum.  A few pictures are indeed worth a few thousand words.  
:cheers:


----------



## Andrew Green (May 30, 2006)

Finally? Up to 20 in this section now


----------



## J-Man (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice! Great Stuff.


----------



## old-school (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice move, It's probably pretty easy to get on someone who's not expecting the triangle to come from a possible arm bar attack.  The pictures were also a nice addition.


----------



## WilliamJ (Aug 8, 2006)

As soon as you step over his head there is nothing to stop him from sitting up into you and putting you on your back.


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2006)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> As soon as you step over his head there is nothing to stop him from sitting up into you and putting you on your back.


Propper pressure would do it.  He seems to be well balanced, and even has his right arm to post if necissary.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 27, 2006)

well done. thanx for showing that. 

p.s. i cant wait to try it out


----------



## cooter420 (Sep 10, 2006)

why go through all the trouble of tring to get a triangle from head and arm when he straigtens his arm out to stop the key lock thats fine theres an arm bar right there and even faster all you have to do is kick your other leg over his arm and lock youre feet togther when you arch your back to apply the arm bar just push down on his shoulder so it will work other wise if you dont push the shoulder it just pivots his arm and it wont work simple body mechanics


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Nice technique.


----------

